# طريقة إطفاء مستودع سولار أفقي بنظام الفوم 3.6%



## mohsenshabat (5 أكتوبر 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة 

ممكن طريقة لمكافحة حرائق مستودعات السولار بنظام الفوم 3 % أو 6 %

ولكم الشكر


----------



## hse.eslam (19 أكتوبر 2010)

dont working brother please add it again


----------



## عمروبن سعيد (6 نوفمبر 2010)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
م. عمرو سعيد
مصمم إطفاء
للمساعدة مراسلتى على الخاص


----------

